# 302AC's



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a few of my 302AC's.. Anyone need a couple,lol???


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyer nut, you are not right. LOL. THAT, is a prime example of why I am just going to have
one of a cab number. I am capable of such insanity. I do have ONE 302AC.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyer nut, you are not right. LOL. THAT, is a prime example of why I am just going to have
> one of a cab number. I am capable of such insanity. I do have ONE 302AC.


Ha!!! And this only includes ONE cab # of Atlantic's!!. I also have 301's, 302's, 303's, 307's, and 2 5-digit Atlantic's.. I thought I had only one but I found another while I was digging through my boxes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyer nut, you are not right. LOL. THAT, is a prime example of why I am just going to have
> one of a cab number. I am capable of such insanity. I do have ONE 302AC.


Hey buddy, send me a PM with your address... Ya, I know you've sent it about 10 times, but I'm an old fool, and keep misplacing it,lol....


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good! If you want to sell a 4 piece 302AC with choo choo and smoke , just let me know. However, I think that parting with one is akin to selling one of your children.:laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

My only 302AC.






Somewhat of an oddball, the front tender truck is a type "D"(3 spring) and the trailing truck is a type "B"(2 spring). Could be a 52 Atlantic when the 3 spring trucks first appeared and were being installed on the one piece trailing truck assemblies.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Looks good! If you want to sell a 4 piece 302AC with choo choo and smoke , just let me know. However, I think that parting with one is akin to selling one of your children.:laugh:


I can part with one.. I'll send you a PM...


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

flyernut, I have to imagine that amassing so many 302's was simply the result of your enjoyment rescuing and repairing them for a new life. My hat is off to you.

swede


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

rrswede said:


> flyernut, I have to imagine that amassing so many 302's was simply the result of your enjoyment rescuing and repairing them for a new life. My hat is off to you.
> 
> swede


You're so right.. The 302, 302AC engines are not that big of collector items. They're just meat and potato engines that are entry level into the flyer world, in my opinion. But, once you master the mechanics of them, the rest come easy. All the other flyer steam engines are basically the same, just different wheel arrangements, smoke units, etc. I just can't seem to get rid of the darn things once I've spent a lot of time and energy in them.


----------

